# What Model Wineador Are You Using?



## Mike Mike (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking for some input on what type/make/model wine cooler you guys are using for your Wineador? I've searched the threads but can't find anything specific to this topic. I've outgrown my 120qt coolerador and a few desktops...I want to keep my coolerador in the basement for long term storage but have a nice looking wineador upstairs on the first floor.

I've looked through many threads and found the most popular makes of wine coolers to be: VinoTemp, Edgestar/Koldfront, Newair and Whynter. I plan on getting some shelves made from Forrest but want to go with a reliable model wine cooler. The ones I've looked at have pretty poor reviews...don't want to make an investment and have it break 1 day after the warranty period.

To make a short story long...what are wine cooler are you guys using? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

NewAir AW-280E


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

I use a Vinotemp 28 and a Wine Enthusiast 28. All of the units you mentioned are pretty much the same, so I would suggest choosing based on the one that looks best to you.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Vinotemp 28TEDS. Have had it for about 4 years and have had not a problem yet with it.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Vinotemp VT-28-TEDS that I got off Criagslist for dirt cheap. I love the ever-living-crap out of it.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Avanti 18 bottle, picked it up at a local discount store for $30. 
They currently have a vinotemp dual zone 12 bottle at the same store for $80 and the price falls another 10% every 30 days so I am just patiently waiting and hoping no one else gets it.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Emerson 8 bottle. Love it for $69 at Target.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Avanti 16 bottle that I got off amazon. Came dented so I got the rep to give me a 30% refund on it. 85 bucks shipped ain't half bad! Love it, but it's nearly full already. It was very well reviewed compared to the other popular brands. So far its been excellent and I like the fact that it has an analog temp control. Power outtages don't reset anything. Can also get a bit warmer than most I've seen. Will go up to about 68 degrees on the lowest setting.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Vinotemp 28 here. I just got whatever thermoelectric was available for a good price on Craigslist. Snagged it for $125. I would suggest the 28 bottle and nothing smaller, extra space is good... not enough isn't.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm using a new air 2801e it's very nice


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

aaron72 said:


> I use a Vinotemp 28 and a Wine Enthusiast 28. All of the units you mentioned are pretty much the same, so I would suggest choosing based on the one that looks best to you.


I have the Wine Enthusiast also. Do you have the problem of pooling water at the botom because the condensation is not routed out of the unit?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Maverick7232 said:


> I have the Wine Enthusiast also. Do you have the problem of pooling water at the botom because the condensation is not routed out of the unit?


You probably live in a warm area (like me) and it just runs a lot causing condensation. Put a little bag of KL in the area where the moisture develops... problem solved. I was having this issueand it actually warped a cedar tray I have Forrest may to hold my KL because it just sat on the bottom and got flooded with condensation. Haven't had the problem since I plopped a little bag behind it where the drain hole is. Hope that helps.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Maverick7232 said:


> I have the Wine Enthusiast also. Do you have the problem of pooling water at the botom because the condensation is not routed out of the unit?


I never blocked the drain hole, so it would go out into the pan and then evaporate.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

aaron72 said:


> I never blocked the drain hole, so it would go out into the pan and then evaporate.


You don't have issues maintaining RH by not having a closed system?


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a 16 bottle Haier wine cooler. I do not recommend one this small tho. Here is what mine looks like after about 3 months of use already










Its just not enough room.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*NewAir AW-280E 28 Bottle*

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

To contrast yours Chris


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> You probably live in a warm area (like me) and it just runs a lot causing condensation. Put a little bag of KL in the area where the moisture develops... problem solved. I was having this issueand it actually warped a cedar tray I have Forrest may to hold my KL because it just sat on the bottom and got flooded with condensation. Haven't had the problem since I plopped a little bag behind it where the drain hole is. Hope that helps.


I do, here in south Cali. When you talk about kitty litter are you talking about the silica(sp) type? During the summer I have the hardest time maintaing RH% when the darn thing runs. My RH goes from my set 67 down to 59 or so, so much that I went from beads to a cigar oasis to try and help maintain a constant RH. Then with the darn drain hole pluged I have a pool of water on the bottom that ruined one of my Liga #9's!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I am using the New Air 280 E! Best investment I ever made!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Maverick7232 said:


> I do, here in south Cali. When you talk about kitty litter are you talking about the silica(sp) type? During the summer I have the hardest time maintaing RH% when the darn thing runs. My RH goes from my set 67 down to 59 or so, so much that I went from beads to a cigar oasis to try and help maintain a constant RH. Then with the darn drain hole pluged I have a pool of water on the bottom that ruined one of my Liga #9's!


Yes I use the silica based KL (pearls). The Oasis is more of a problem than a solution IMO. As I understand it, it is just the same as a foam puck in that it only releases water, it doesn't absorb it. Therefore, there is no buffering going on with it. Also has a habit of harboring mold. I have read about some people putting beads in the oasis, that may be an option but your issue doesn't seem to be keeping water in there. You just need to capture the condensation. I use multiple hygrometers, the top and bottom often vary by up to 5% especially if the air flow is inhibited by drawers/shelves/boxes in the way of the fan. I leave a gap right in front of the fan and it seems to help it stay stable.

I would ditch the oasis and give the beads another try. Make sure to use enough (1+ lb) and plop a little bag in the back and you should be golden. At the very least use the beads as a buffering agent even if you keep the oasis in there. When it is hot here and I keep the house warmer to save a few bucks, I also have the cooler set at its higher temp (67) to limit how much it runs as much as possible. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

My fiancee just ordered me a newair 280e! Should be here in about a week or so! I cant wait.....I only have about 20 sticks right now but soon I can really start collecting! Gonna have to go cheap for a bit I think and use the shelves and some old boxes till I can afford to buy some nice uns from forrest.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I snagged a NewAir 181E from eBay, set to be delivered today. I can't wait to get it set up!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> I snagged a NewAir 181E from eBay, set to be delivered today. I can't wait to get it set up!


Wow pretty awesome, John !


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

hawesg said:


> To contrast yours Chris


Love the white Garrett ... that looks kick ass too! Can't go wrong (FYI there is deal going on here at puff for 12x12 / 6x6 / 2x2" of these decals for a couple bucks each ... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/splits-group-buys/320370-lp-9-decal.html).

Signed up for some myself and made sure to get a large white like Garrett's ... I may switch to that down the road or if I ever buy another cooler for some reason.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Tex said:


> I only have about 20 sticks right now but soon I can really start collecting!


You did what I did ... I had an 8 bottle cooler with about 40-50 sticks.

I bought the 28 bottle wine cooler and that changed VERY fast.

Be sure to post your pic in about 6 months ... LOL LOL LOL ... I bet that SOB will be almost full.

Welcome to the slippery, expensive, but so fun slope brother!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> Love the white Garrett ... that looks kick ass too! Can't go wrong (FYI there is deal going on here at puff for 12x12 / 6x6 / 2x2" of these decals for a couple bucks each ... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/splits-group-buys/320370-lp-9-decal.html).
> 
> Signed up for some myself and made sure to get a large white like Garrett's ... I may switch to that down the road or if I ever buy another cooler for some reason.


Thanks chris, it turned out really well, it just showed up in the mail the other day with instructions, I guess who ever it was didn't want to get in trouble for copyright infringement, it was kind of a pain in the ass to apply piece by piece but it sure turned out well. Now I just need to make a call about shelves. I like the size/positioning of yours a little better as well. Oh and thanks for the link I saw it earlier but hadn't had a chance to post, good looking out! Also is yours a single piece or was it a bunch of smaller pieces like mine?


----------

